# Fail2Ban: "Jail is not a JournalFilter instance"



## wmoreno3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, anybody knows about ?

```
2014-12-17 22:01:31,264 fail2ban.server         [6853]: INFO    Jail sshd is not a JournalFilter instance
2014-12-17 22:01:31,309 fail2ban.server         [6853]: INFO    Jail postfix is not a JournalFilter instance
2014-12-17 22:01:31,335 fail2ban.server         [6853]: INFO    Jail dovecot is not a JournalFilter instance
```
and PF jail and bsdftp jail do not display anything about JournalFilter instance:

```
root@server:~ # cat /usr/local/etc/fail2ban/jail.local
# PF jail
[sshd]
enabled  = true
filter   = sshd
action   = pf

logpath  = /var/log/auth.log
findtime = 600
maxretry = 3
bantime  = 3600

# Dovecot jail
[dovecot]
enabled  = true
filter   = dovecot
action   = mail

logpath  = /var/log/maillog
findtime = 600
maxretry = 3
bantime  = 3600

# postfix jail
[postfix]
enabled  = true
port     = smtp,ssmtp
filter   = postfix
action   = mail

logpath  = /var/log/maillog
findtime = 600
maxretry = 3
bantime  = 3600

[bsdftp]
enabled  = true
filter   = bsdftp
action   = pf
logpath  = /var/log/auth.log
findtime = 600
maxretry = 3
bantime  = 3600
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 18, 2014)

wmoreno3 said:


> ```
> [sshd]
> enabled  = true
> filter   = sshd
> ...



Not sure on the JournalFilter messages but why are you looking at mail logs for SSH?  It should be /var/log/auth.log.


----------

